# North Wales Companion Dog Shows



## Team Tegan (Jun 16, 2009)

Looking for companion dog shows in the North Wales area or know details of any upcoming shows? Please join my group on Yahoo, link below

DogPawsCymru : DogPawsCymru


----------

